# Reptile Show Stands



## Bexie (Dec 20, 2007)

Hey

just wondering what kind of show stands you all use? and wether you have any example pics? we're looking at building a show stand and need some advice.

thanks in advance!


----------



## Bexie (Dec 20, 2007)

bump?

gotta be someone out there with a show stand?


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

we'll i'm in the same boat as you. lookignto build a stand for the shows. i'd like to know where all the americans get there cool sets of 3 acrylic tanks with lockable tops?

i'm looking at building a banner stand out of pumbing which everyone seems to do in america though that side of it should be simple enough.


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

im also in the same boat.
i have been looking around and it seems pretty easy to make, im thinking all acrylic or wooden banner with the wood cut out so the tubs can fit snugly in with a heat cable underneath with a sliding draw. it will have spot lights facing down on the animal and also a strip light facing the banner.
good luck with ur designs.


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

the one that sticks in my mind is the captive bred stand, and also the welsh reptile breeders, not sure if thats the type of stands you mean?? :blush:


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Check out photos from Daytona for loads of ideas!


----------



## Bexie (Dec 20, 2007)

thanks for the adive, we're gonna go with a "step" like system that the tubs can fit snuggly into, with poles either side and a banner that goes across the top of the stand with our logo etc on.


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

banners are damn cheap on ebay too. only like £10.00 for a good quality 6ft x 2ft


----------



## Bexie (Dec 20, 2007)

exoticsandtropics said:


> banners are damn cheap on ebay too. only like £10.00 for a good quality 6ft x 2ft


thats cheap, for top quality ones are only about £40 lol


----------



## Bexie (Dec 20, 2007)

Just trying to sort out what is the best material to use? we plan on runnign heatmats ontop of the sheet material but then covering that with a kind of black material.

the choices ive got at hand is contiboard or MDF, MDF is cheaper, and arguably easier to work with, but is heavy, contiboard is more expensive, comes in smaller sizes but looks better, BUT you wont see any of the woof because it will be covered.

what do you all think would be best?


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Pete was selling some display cases on his site, don't know if he sold them or not ??

Available snakes from Unusual Albinos


----------



## Bexie (Dec 20, 2007)

hogboy said:


> Pete was selling some display cases on his site, don't know if he sold them or not ??
> 
> Available snakes from Unusual Albinos


yeh ive seen them advertised,but hes about 300 miles away i think, will cost alot to courier it i think.


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Bexie said:


> yeh ive seen them advertised,but hes about 300 miles away i think, will cost alot to courier it i think.


 Shippng might cost a few quid, But they are cheap and available -)


----------



## Bexie (Dec 20, 2007)

hogboy said:


> Shippng might cost a few quid, But they are cheap and available -)


Yeh, thanks for pointing that out, i still think it will suit us to make our own for our own sized tubs etc.

so does anybody have any adivce, MDF or contiboard?

thanks.


----------



## zgoddard (Feb 15, 2009)

you could check on kingsnake classifieds for Ideas


----------



## Bexie (Dec 20, 2007)

My OH went to the timber yard earlier and ordered 2 sheets of 12mm MDF to make the stand, they are cutting the wood to size (to make it easier) and then will just be a case of putting it all together tomorow. we will do a W.I.P thread about it so you can all steal ideas if you wish =]

totaly cost so far is only £30.00 ive estimated costs of display tubs, banners, heats mats, stats etc at around £250


----------



## Bexie (Dec 20, 2007)

Bexie said:


> My OH went to the timber yard earlier and ordered 2 sheets of 12mm MDF to make the stand, they are cutting the wood to size (to make it easier) and then will just be a case of putting it all together tomorow. we will do a W.I.P thread about it so you can all steal ideas if you wish =]
> 
> totaly cost so far is only £30.00 ive estimated costs of display tubs, banners, heats mats, stats etc at around £250


got half of the stand done today, the other half will be done tomorow and then we'll do a thread about it

any idea's on the best material to use to hold up the banner, want a kind of tubing, but it needs to be lightweight and strong.


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

i've found B and Q plumbing push fit black or white plumbing to be good. it means you can dismantle it easily as well to get it there.


----------



## Bexie (Dec 20, 2007)

exoticsandtropics said:


> i've found B and Q plumbing push fit black or white plumbing to be good. it means you can dismantle it easily as well to get it there.


Good idea! will look into that, got some pics of the first side here is a few, its onbviously not anywher close to being finished, but you can see the idea we're goin for.





































you can see my bf dodgy jigsawing, but in all fairness the side steps are 1 whole piece.

let me know what you think, this one is on a 3' x 2' base, and goes up in steps 3"-6"-9" at its highest point.


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

looking good and yep thats some dodgy jigsawing lol. but still better than mine lol


----------



## Bexie (Dec 20, 2007)

lol it took him 2 hours to do the 2 sides! lol hes got the others to do on monday. gotta router the channels for the heat cable aswell, that should keep him occupied for a while! lol then its a case of covering it with material.

thanks for the comments, any ideas or tips then dont be afraid to say! lol


----------



## Bexie (Dec 20, 2007)

need some ideas to use as a "tube" to use to hold up the banner, it needs to be strong, but collapsable?

let me know if anybody has any ideas?

thanks


----------

